# Trailer Setup Questions



## gauntletkl (Aug 18, 2021)

Hey All,

Just got my first boat and trailer. 14 foot jon boat and a used loadrite trailer. 

I am wondering how to properly adjust the trailer to fit the boat. Read a few things online but hoping to get some answers on the below.

- End of bunks should line up with transom?
- Should the bunks be setup closer to the edge of the boat or closer to center? Right now they are near the edge
- Should the jon boat sit above the fenders or between them?
- Should the bunks be adjusted to the lowest setting? The highest setting is above the fenders
- Should the pivot point at the top of the bunk be loose or tightened down tight?
- The trailer has a center roller, should this be adjusted to the lowest setting? Right now it seems like that most of weight is resting on the roller
- Winch roller should sit above bow eye?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Aug 19, 2021)

The bunks look a little short to me. I have 8' bunks on my trailer for my 1652. You want the bunks to reach all the way back to the stern and maybe a little past it to make sure there is full support. The height looks good (but you may need to raise it if you plan on running a prop motor) and I would try to align the bunks right along the strakes, it will help make it easier to load and be self centering. Once the boat is lined up on the bunks and sitting flush on the bunks, I would tighten the pivot point on the bunks so they can't move. The center roller will take a lot of the front weight of the boat so that's one reason I would go with longer bunks. If you have room to put the boat between the fenders then you can lower it and make it easier to load/unload in less water but it might depend on your motor again. I have the winch roller above the eye so the winch line can run under the roller and pull the boat down on the trailer. My boat is a jet tunnel with a short shaft jet which sits up so I have my trailer set up with the boat as low as possible and I don't have to tilt the motor. I have my bunks moved in so they are between the strakes. I actually moved my center roller forward of the junction where the beams come together since these pictures were taken.


----------



## gauntletkl (Aug 19, 2021)

thanks for the reply. When you mean align the bunks along the strakes, are you saying between the 2 interior ones? Any issues with the roller and bunks all being in the center of the trailer/boat?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 19, 2021)

Leave the two bunks you have now where they are and add two more longer bunks where the red arrow is. 
Do away with the roller and add a cross bunk. I can't see what you have for a bow stop but a carpeted 2x4 work great.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Aug 19, 2021)

gauntletkl said:


> thanks for the reply. When you mean align the bunks along the strakes, are you saying between the 2 interior ones? Any issues with the roller and bunks all being in the center of the trailer/boat?
> 
> Tinboats 1.PNG



On my boat I have the bunks where you have the red lines. Mine is a 1652 so it would depend on how wide your 14' is if you want to go in that far with the bunks. I think you're good with where they are now, I would just go with longer bunks. But it looks like the front of your boat is too high and it's not actually resting on the front of the bunks (I think I can see a shadow in your picture showing the space between the boat and front of the bunks). So you may want to lower the center roller or raise the front of the bunks to get the boat sitting on them flush.


----------



## gauntletkl (Aug 20, 2021)

thanks for the help. Does it matter if the boat is sitting between the fenders or above them? Thinking about clearance when loading, but I am imagining that between the fenders may help with aligning.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Aug 20, 2021)

I don't think it matters, lower between the fenders might make it easier to load/unload in shallow water.


----------



## thill (Nov 15, 2022)

I'd advise, if you haven't already, to get longer bunks and get the weight off that center roller. If too much weight rests there, it can crack your keel.


----------



## airshot (Nov 17, 2022)

Bottom line is the more support the better, especially if you walk around/ work in your boat while sitting on the trailer. Empty boat...you are good, but when you start adding gear, motors and yourself into your boat you need all the support you can get.


----------



## cyclops2 (Nov 20, 2022)

All Aluminum boats are pushed around by wind & currents. So I first put 2 GUIDE ON POSTS at the trailer rear. Then woke up 1 day that 2 more guide poles about midway on the trailer would be better.
The 4 poles with white PVC rotating sleeves are great. The pipes are heavy walled Electrical Aluminum Pipe. 90 degree sweeps make them unbreakable. Pipes are 5' tall. I have no problem loading on very high spring Delaware River currents. 1 st time everytime.


----------

